# The Distrowatch BSD ranking



## bobmc (Feb 8, 2022)

Not sure why BSD is included in the Distrowatch ranking. I thought it was mainly for Linux. Perhaps any free operating system available for download could be included. Just idle curiosity. 



OSRankHits Per DayFreeBSD28353GhostBSD37285DragonFly75168OpenBSD80157


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 8, 2022)

Thanks

<https://distrowatch.com/freebsd> we have _BSD_ alongside _Linux_ at the head of the page, and so on.

Missing from the list of related websites:

FreeBSD - UnitedBSD
maybe at least one more
– I'll arrange changes.



Spoiler: Retrospective



On 2021-04-22 4:37 p.m., Graham Perrin wrote:

> Hi
>
> At <https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=freebsd> for example,
>
> <https://www.freebsd.org/> in lieu of
> <http://www.freebsd.org/>
>
> <https://www.freebsd.org/community/mailinglists/> in lieu of
> <http://www.freebsd.org/community/mailinglists.html>
>
> <https://forums.freebsd.org/> in lieu of
> <http://forums.freebsd.org/>
>
> <https://www.freebsd.org/docs/> in lieu of
> <http://www.freebsd.org/docs.html>
>
> <https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/mirrors/> in lieu of
> <http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/mirrors-ftp.html>
> (an outdated edition of the FreeBSD Handbook)
>
> <http://www.freebsdwiki.net/> should go (terribly outdated, and
> FreeBSD has its own wiki)
>
> <https://www.freebsdnews.com/> in lieu of
> <http://www.freebsdnews.net/> (redirect)
>
> <https://blogs.freebsdish.org/> server not found
>
> <https://www.freebsddiary.org/> in lieu of
> <http://www.freebsddiary.org/>
>
> <http://freebsd-custom.wikidot.com/> should probably go (terribly
> outdated)
>
> <https://www.freebsdmall.com/> in lieu of
> <http://www.freebsdmall.com/>
>
> <https://wiki.freebsd.org/arm/Raspberry Pi> in lieu of
> <https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Raspberry Pi>
>
> <http://www.virtualbsd.info/> should go (visually empty, technically
> blocked by Malwarebytes Browser Guard)
>
> <https://www.freshports.org/> in lieu of
> <http://www.freshports.org/>
>
> <https://www.freebsdsoftware.org/> in lieu of
> <http://www.freebsdsoftware.org/>
>
> <http://bsdnexus.com/> in lieu of
> <http://forums.bsdnexus.com/> (redirect)
>
> <https://freebsdfoundation.org/> in lieu of
> <http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/>
>
> <http://bsdsupport.org/> must go (redirect; no longer FreeBSD-related;
> maybe suspicious)
>
> <http://www.onlamp.com/bsd/> should go (redirect; no longer
> FreeBSD-specific)
>
> <http://bxr.su/> should probably go (searches no longer work)
>
> <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeBSD> in lieu of
> <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeBSD>
>
> <http://www.gufi.org/> should probably go (nothing new for more than
> five years)
>
> <https://www.bsdforen.de/> in lieu of
> <http://www.bsdforen.de/>
>
> <https://www.bsdguru.org/> in lieu of
> <http://www.bsdguru.org/>
>
> Thank you


----------



## sidetone (Feb 8, 2022)

At one time, and also maybe currently, Distrowatch has been hosted using FreeBSD. They also have a category for Solaris, and another one for other operating systems. If you go to search, you'll find these categories. Minix is listed under other, though, it's as Dormant.

The title says: "Use Linux, BSD".


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 8, 2022)

sidetone said:


> At one time, and also maybe currently, Distrowatch has been hosted using FreeBSD.


Yes, distrowatch runs on FreeBSD.


----------



## rootbert (Feb 8, 2022)

for the interested: https://sitereport.netcraft.com/?url=https://distrowatch.com&refresh=1


----------



## CuatroTorres (Feb 8, 2022)

Until the beginning of 2000 Linux was not valued in many companies, instead BSD/Solaris did. Linux gained traction later.
Simply:





						DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.
					

News and feature lists of Linux and BSD distributions.




					distrowatch.com


----------



## astyle (Feb 8, 2022)

bobmc said:


> Not sure why BSD is included in the Distrowatch ranking. I thought it was mainly for Linux. Perhaps any free operating system available for download could be included. Just idle curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> OSRankHits Per DayFreeBSD28353GhostBSD37285DragonFly75168OpenBSD80157NetBSD16050


There's also NetBSD... I filled in the table in the quote for details:

NetBSD actually makes major contributions to the world of Open Source (Even the GNU project has adopted NetBSD-sourced code for hardware drivers), but it does take being a grizzled dev to appreciate the impact - THIS is what it takes to be able to run Open Source and free stuff on newer devices. Everything else is just eye candy. Even Apache will run just about anywhere.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 8, 2022)

astyle said:


> Even Apache will run just about anywhere.


It even runs on a toaster.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 8, 2022)

rootbert said:


> for the interested: https://sitereport.netcraft.com/?url=https://distrowatch.com&refresh=1



Thanks, <https://sitereport.netcraft.com/?ur...efresh=1#application_servers_technology_table> FreeBSD under _Application Servers_. 

The *FreeBSD Advocacy Project* page content was recently modernised. In the Wayback Machine:

before | after​


----------



## astyle (Feb 8, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> It even runs on a toaster.


I was laughing about that back in 2003 . Nowadays, I want my toasters to be dumb, and have no OS - best way to have some privacy. Otherwise, Apple will have their servers full of audio recordings of my cussing them out for their insistence on being the shot-caller over my damn toaster. All I have to do is to rant for 5 minutes, and set it on an audio loop, and aim the speakers at my toaster.


----------



## baaz (Feb 8, 2022)

astyle said:


> I was laughing about that back in 2003 . Nowadays, I want my toasters to be dumb, and have no OS - best way to have some privacy. Otherwise, Apple will have their servers full of audio recordings of my cussing them out for their insistence on being the shot-caller over my damn toaster. All I have to do is to rant for 5 minutes, and set it on an audio loop, and aim the speakers at my toaster.


I will never forget that JUISER which connected to the internet for just perssing a packet 
It used the internet to scan the qr code on juice packets and verify that they are made by them selfs 
it got a 120 mil$ funding


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 8, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Missing from the list of related websites:
> 
> FreeBSD - UnitedBSD
> maybe at least one more


I just realised, UnitedBSD is already listed as an alternative to FreeBSD Forums, but the link is to the entire forum (not the FreeBSD sub-forum):






What other corrections should be made to the page? 

For example: *UltraSPARC* seems wrong, it's not tabled at <https://www.freebsd.org/platforms/>.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 9, 2022)

sidetone said:


> … maybe currently, Distrowatch has been hosted using FreeBSD. …



Amongst answers to frequently asked questions, under <https://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=faq#mydistro>:



> … The DistroWatch web server is currently running on a dedicated machine powered by FreeBSD. Previously we had been running Debian since late 2007; before then it was running on FreeBSD 5 and 6 (October 2004 - October 2007) and Debian GNU/Linux 3.0 "Woody".



*FreeBSD* has a *long and turbulent history* and is colloquially (categorised as) a *major distribution*:


----------



## CuatroTorres (Feb 9, 2022)

It's strange that daemonforums.org is not listed instead of unitedbsd.com, it's more than 10 years older.


> but the link is to the entire forum (not the FreeBSD sub-forum)


The visitor may want to participate in the general section.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Feb 9, 2022)

Okay, website title and the forum sections seem to be totally focused on BSD. I didn't bother to check the content.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 9, 2022)

CuatroTorres said:


> … strange that daemonforums.org is not listed …



It's listed, but not where you'd expect. From an e-mail sent a few hours earlier:



> Hi
> 
> <https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=freebsd>
> 
> ...


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 9, 2022)

CuatroTorres I deleted my comment. I mixed up daemonforums with distrowatch.


----------

